# LGB 65003 with LGB 65011 Not sure if working properly



## Slickrock (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello I have a LGB 65003 American Diesel Sound Unit that works every time I turn on the track power. When I hooked up the 65011 Sound Unit Power Storage to the 65003 and apply track power the sound unit will work (make sound) sometimes. If you turn on and the off the track power for only a short time a minute or so, about the second or third time the 65003 will not make any sound. You will have to wait about three or four minutes then apply track power and the 65003 will make sound again or if you disconnect the 65011 the sound unit will work (make sound). I applied track power to the 65003 and 65011 for about thirty minutes and the same thing happened. Is there something wrong with the 65011 or is the way it works.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

What sort of track power supply and speed controller are you using?


----------



## Slickrock (Aug 25, 2008)

I am useing a bridgewerks 220 rm magnum


----------

